# Monitor under 15k?



## cray.x (Nov 26, 2016)

hey hi guys looking for a monitor.

1. Budget?
    15k
2. Display type and size?
    if possible ultra wide and not less than 23 inch
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
    monitor
4. Ports Required?
    any port, as far as i can get a VGA adapter for it. 
5. Preferred choice of brand?
    BenQ, LG
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
    BenQ RL2455HM, LG 25UB55
7. Any other info that you want to share.
    i want an all rounder monitor, i know the budget is strict. I have been advised by graphic designers to go for BenQ, but                          BenQ doesn't have much IPS panels, i also want an IPS panel.

Primarily this will be used for running DAW, Gaming, programming, a bit of video editing.

if you could throw some light on different panels how they can help me. 

I would really appreciate the help. i have came here after a long time and this community is always helping I know that.  

PS: I dont have a Graphic card currently but hopefully i will upgrade in a few months.


----------

